# WEBB'S STUBBY BEVERAGES



## WHITEWOLF (Jan 6, 2015)

Would like to know this bottle's value. It's the brown bottle in the middle of my pic.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 6, 2015)

It would be helpful for you to search the "Sold" archives of eBay and perhaps the current auctions. Good Luck.   Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 6, 2015)

What do the other two read?


----------



## dw3000 (Jan 6, 2015)

$10-$20.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 7, 2015)

Well y0u can't grt much info without providing some information.  First of all it is a crown finish.  .Are there two vertical seams on that finish?  If there are it is an ABM bottle.  You didn't picture the bottom, and there is usually values shown there if there is a pontil mark or job number and/or the makers identity.  So value isn't an available item.  The label looks good.   RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2015)

Out of the first few of a Google search.Good picture. https://www.pinterest.com/pin/416794140488722975/Sold in 2011 EBAY


----------



## RCO (Jan 9, 2015)

likely not a lot , I think its from Toronto and is one of a number of stubby bottles , not the most common one but they are out there and I have seen them before


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 10, 2015)

Those are a little more common in the 10oz size...the 12oz in that bottle seem a little tougher to find. $10-20...on a lucky day with the label in that condition (if your buying)...and upwards from there, I've seen many many of them in poor condition with the labels half worn off. None the less it's a desired bottle.


----------

